# RCI Global Platinum Points



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 11, 2014)

We went to a presentation last week where we were shown a program to surrender all of our Wyndham Points in exchange for a RCI Global Platinum Points program(of course for more $$).  The point values do not seem to be comparable to our Wyndham points.  Is this a good deal?


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 11, 2014)

APPLETRAVELER said:


> We went to a presentation last week where we were shown a program to surrender all of our Wyndham Points in exchange for a RCI Global Platinum Points program(of course for more $$).  The point values do not seem to be comparable to our Wyndham points.  Is this a good deal?


Was this at a Wyndham resort or another resort/system? I've personally never heard of anything like this, at least through Wyndham.


----------



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 11, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Was this at a Wyndham resort or another resort/system? I've personally never heard of anything like this, at least through Wyndham.



It was through a company called Leisure Getaways, Inc. (LGI)They were promoting the RCI Global Platinum Points program.  I just get the feeling -- If it is too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 11, 2014)

APPLETRAVELER said:


> It was through a company called Leisure Getaways, Inc. (LGI)They were promoting the RCI Global Platinum Points program.  I just get the feeling -- If it is too good to be true it probably is.


Strange. The LGI I am familiar with is a reseller/PCC. You should do a TUG Google search for LGI Carl Rash. I'm guessing this "program" is not specific to Wyndham owners, but that you were one of several timeshare owners and you just happened to own Wyndham?


----------



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 11, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Strange. The LGI I am familiar with is a reseller/PCC. You should do a TUG Google search for LGI Carl Rash. I'm guessing this "program" is not specific to Wyndham owners, but that you were one of several timeshare owners and you just happened to own Wyndham?



Yes - They were going to take one of my non-Wyndham properties also.  The attraction was much lower fees and more flexibility with RCI.  I just could not get them to give me the point values for comparable units.  We have 567,000 Wyndham points and they were offering 75,000 "RCI Global Platinum" points in trade.  I just could not compare the reservation power of these points.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 11, 2014)

Points  systems are unique  and   to compare will require some math gymnastics on your part. 567 Wyndham points will get three 154K 2 Br and one  105K  1 BR prime  week at older resorts. What will 75K get you?.

Are you VIP or bought resale? 

If you are bribed to come to a presentation about 99%  certain  not in your best interest  to buy anything. Commissioned sales people have  to pay their bills with  victims money.

What are they going to do with  your trade in?  PCC guys  generally get  at least $2K to take off your hands.


Run!


----------



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 12, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Points  systems are unique  and   to compare will require some math gymnastics on your part. 567 Wyndham points will get three 154K 2 Br and one  105K  1 BR prime  week at older resorts. What will 75K get you?.
> 
> Are you VIP or bought resale?
> 
> ...



I am Wyndham VIP Gold.  The Leisure Getaways people have not been able to get me the points values for this program.  The said I will have access in about 45 days - too late to get our of this contract.  Thanks for the feedback. I cancelled this yesterday.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 12, 2014)

At this point(pun intended), I am not sure what you have. A search on TUG  and Goggle did not turn up anything  for "RCI Global Platinum Points".

Did you get an RCI Points  account with a Platinum RCI Membership?

IMHO a Gold VIP would be  worth more than  RCI Platinum Membership
 ignoring thousands of dollars the  "upgrade" cost.

I would think  MF would be comparable for  Wyndham Points or RCI Points based on underlying ownership.

Following link is  to point  chart for RCI  Points  resorts!

http://img3.wynimg.com/static/docs/en_US/points-grid.pdf

If a TUGGER owns this " animal"   hopefully they will chime in with  specific details.


----------



## APPLETRAVELER (Aug 12, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> At this point(pun intended), I am not sure what you have. A search on TUG  and Goggle did not turn up anything  for "RCI Global Platinum Points".
> 
> Did you get an RCI Points  account with a Platinum RCI Membership?
> 
> ...



I did some comparisons with my current Wyndham points.  The last place we stayed was at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando-Reunion.  For week 20 we used 215,000 of our 567,000 points.  The RCI Platinum Points show that it would take 76,500 points for the same week.  So with the proposed 75,000 RCI points I would not even have enough for one week. 

Someone from RCI called me last Friday and said I was using the wrong chart.  He was going to check on this and said he would call me on Monday.  This is Tuesday and I have heard nothing.  I even called and left a message that was not returned.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 12, 2014)

Your research is  consistent with RCI points  chart I referenced. Also,  an acquaintance a few years  ago had RCI points  account  and it took about $500 in MF points to book a  $300 plane ticket.

There may be a "RCI Global Platinum Program" that say doubles  points value but no knowledge.

Why don't you call RCI points  at 1-317-805-9941  and discuss with them?

Certainly possible they  cut MF  significantly, but a bummer if can only book  about 1/3.

Of course, the question of what they will do with your trade-ins  is pertinent. It may well be  you will get a nasty bill  down the road.

In addition to recording deed with County Clerk Wyndham(VOI) Trust must approve.


----------

